# Beauty Blog Post Ideas?



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a beauty/fashion blog I've been doing for a few weeks now and I've been doing and I'm hoping some people could share what they'd like to see in a beauty/fashion blog? 

You can go to my blog (in my signature) and see what I already have if you'd like but in summary I've done makeup tutorials, product reviews, informative posts (like how to repair dry hair), get the look, OOTW, hauls, and some DIY posts. I upload a post every day so I'n trying to keep the ideas flowing.


----------



## Yeti (Dec 16, 2012)

That's a great blog, I really like the OOTD's with the pricing and stores listed.  I like seeing make up tutorials and reviews in blogs (lol, probably a given, this being on a make up website forum), so more of that would be fun and interesting.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Yeti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> That's a great blog, I really like the OOTD's with the pricing and stores listed.  I like seeing make up tutorials and reviews in blogs (lol, probably a given, this being on a make up website forum), so more of that would be fun and interesting.


       I just ordered some new eye shadow palettes so I can work on some more looks.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've always been one to just wear neutral shades, so that's mostly what I have. As soon as those palettes come in though I'll work on some more tutorials. Glad you like what I have though, thank you.


----------



## pinknerd (Dec 16, 2012)

A great way to get visitors to your blog is by running a giveaway. People like free stuff especially if your on YouTube. Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 16, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinknerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> A great way to get visitors to your blog is by running a giveaway. People like free stuff especially if your on YouTube.
> 
> Sent from my N860 using Tapatalk 2


 I have a contest running but no one seems to be interested in that. Though after Christmas I plan on getting up on Youtube.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Dec 16, 2012)

just be active! i really love your outfit posts! you should keep it up.. giveaways aren't really all that great (yes that will get people to your page but not necessarily attention that you want (as in comments and feedback).. i just hosted my 1st giveaway and it didn't even attract that many people.. most of the people that joined my page was for my other posts.. see what I'm tryna say?


----------



## pinknerd (Dec 17, 2012)

You can actually use some of the topics from the forum as ideas. Some people ask questions on the forum,  you could just create a whole post answering that one question.

Antoher way to look for blog post ideas is to look on Yahoo Answers in the Beauty &amp; Style section.

http://answers.yahoo.com/dir/index;_ylt=Ak_SAn7FxMWOR2bfXGHoyAXj1KIX;_ylv=3?sid=396545144

Hope that helps. I have a blog too and it also gets really difficult to look for ideas, thats why I mainly have reviews on my blog.


----------



## ItsMissMathers (Dec 17, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *pinknerd* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> You can actually use some of the topics from the forum as ideas. Some people ask questions on the forum,  you could just create a whole post answering that one question.
> 
> ...


 Thank you! I never thought about that before. I think that's a great idea. 

Thank you for the follow as well.


----------

